# Rio de Janeiro-Condições atuais e registros!



## Breno (14 Nov 2006 às 15:49)

Olá amigos...Esse é meu primeiro tópico no fórum...hehe

Aqui na cidade do Rio de Janeiro,estamos tendo um dia de muita chuva,já acumulando 29mm aqui no meu pluviômetro,além da temperatura bem amena,com mínima de 19,5°C e máxima de 23,9°C até o momento.
No momento parou a chuva e faz 22,9°C,porém segundo a Geo-Rio(www.rio.rj.gov.br/alertario) começa a chover forte na zona oeste da cidade.


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 15:58)

*Esse mês está chovendo bem ai heim Breno....me parece que em Brasilia a chuva tambem está em alta....

O bom da coisa, é que a temperatura fica amena, cheguei ter 15 graus em pleno novembro, isto a um mês do inicio do verão *


----------



## Breno (14 Nov 2006 às 16:05)

É Carlos!Falta pouco pra média ser alcançada!
Realmente o frio surpreendeu,tive máxima de 18,9°C na sexta feira!E mínima de 14,9°C no sábado!A um mês do verão carioca!hehehe...


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 16:20)

Bem-vindos! 

E já agora façam as vossas apresentações no tópico 
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=7

Abraço!


----------



## Breno (14 Nov 2006 às 16:47)

Obrigado,moderador,já me apresentei,timidamente,hehe


----------



## Breno (15 Nov 2006 às 21:09)

Ontem tivemos diversas pancadas fortes de chuva á noite.A primeira,por volta das 18:50 durou 25 minutos e acumulou 12mm(6mm só em 10 minutos).A terceira,por volta das 19:40 além da forte chuva veio com muitas trovoadas,relâ,pagos e até raios,acumulando 8mm em 15 minutos.E a última,ás 22:00,também forte e novamente com raios,relâmpagos e trovoadas acumulando 6mm em 15 minutos.O total acumulado dia de ontem foi de 56mm,e o mês foi pra 108mm.Já a quarta feira teve manhã com muitas nuvens e mormaço,com mínima  de 20,1°C,porém a tarde o tempo firmou mais e seguimos com sol e algumas nuvens altas apenas,com 27,7°C no momento,depois da máxima de 29,2°C,sendo baixa a  chance de chuva pra essa noite.Amanhã vai esquentar bem,depois de 1 semana sem calor(máximas não chegando aos 30°C)


----------



## Breno (17 Nov 2006 às 19:57)

Que calorão esses dias no Rio!Ontem tivemos sol e poucas nuvens com máxima de 34,3°C e mínima de 22°C,e no fim da tarde instabilidades de verão formadas pelo calor e umidade ameaçaram uma chuva de verão,com ventania e trovoadas mas só cairam alguns pinguinhos que nada acumularam.Segundo a Geo-Rio( www.rio.rj.gov.br/alertario) só choveu moderadamente no bairro de Anchieta,com 6mm em 1 hora.Mas na Baixada Fluminense(fora da cidade do Rio) choveu bem forte,segundo radares e relatos.Hoje o dia está ainda mais tórrido,aqui a mínima foi de 24,5°C e a máxima de 36,9°C.No momento ainda faz 34,8°C!Na Geo-Rio do bairro de São Cristóvão fez até 39,2°C,no aeroporto de Campo dos Afonsos 37°C e no INMET 37,2°C!Hoje,diferentemente de ontem,as instabilidades de verão não se formaram,e o céu está quase limpo.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (17 Nov 2006 às 20:08)

Breno disse:


> Que calorão esses dias no Rio!Ontem tivemos sol e poucas nuvens com máxima de 34,3°C e mínima de 22°C,e no fim da tarde instabilidades de verão formadas pelo calor e umidade ameaçaram uma chuva de verão,com ventania e trovoadas mas só cairam alguns pinguinhos que nada acumularam.Segundo a Geo-Rio( www.rio.rj.gov.br/alertario) só choveu moderadamente no bairro de Anchieta,com 6mm em 1 hora.Mas na Baixada Fluminense(fora da cidade do Rio) choveu bem forte,segundo radares e relatos.Hoje o dia está ainda mais tórrido,aqui a mínima foi de 24,5°C e a máxima de 36,9°C.No momento ainda faz 34,8°C!Na Geo-Rio do bairro de São Cristóvão fez até 39,2°C,no aeroporto de Campo dos Afonsos 37°C e no INMET 37,2°C!Hoje,diferentemente de ontem,as instabilidades de verão não se formaram,e o céu está quase limpo.



Muito calor mesmo, Breno  Aqui o calor também foi forte, com máximas entre 32°C e 34°C, felizmente amanhã a frente fria chega, vamos ver se pelo menos dá uma chuva moderada.


----------



## Rafael Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 22:03)

Muito calor mesmo, no momento 30.2 C (20:00 hrs), depois da passagem da frente fria subiu rapidamente a temperatura, mas deve dar alguma chuva nesse final de semana.


----------



## Breno (17 Nov 2006 às 22:16)

Rafael Santos disse:


> Muito calor mesmo, no momento 30.2 C (20:00 hrs), depois da passagem da frente fria subiu rapidamente a temperatura, mas deve dar alguma chuva nesse final de semana.



Exatamente!Pra amanhã devemos ter forte pré frontal,com temperatura podendo até quem sabe chegar aos 40°C.Devido ao calor e aproximação da frente,creio que podemos ter pancadas isoladas á tarde.Domingo já deve amanhecer nublado e abafado e a chuva deve vir á tarde,com a chegada definitiva da frente fria.
No momento céu limpo e 32,5°C


----------



## Breno (18 Nov 2006 às 20:58)

Rio 40 graus!Hoje no INMET fez 38,1°C e aqui no meu quente bairro,40,3°C!


----------



## Rafael Santos (18 Nov 2006 às 22:12)

Realmente muito quente hj, porem a tarde o tempo começou a ficar parcialmente nublado na Zona Norte.
Agora nublado, chuva fraca temp. 30C


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Nov 2006 às 22:15)

Breno disse:


> Rio 40 graus!Hoje no INMET fez 38,1°C e aqui no meu quente bairro,40,3°C!



 Incrível esse calor, Breno. Sorte que a frente fria está chegando aí, afinal enfrentar 40 graus não deve ser fácil!


----------



## Breno (18 Nov 2006 às 22:18)

Bota calor nisso pessoal!
Pelo menos a partir do meio da tarde,ventos de sudeste aumentaram as nuvens,mesmo,e diminuiram um pouco o calor
No momento nublado aqui e 28,3°C,ainda bem abafado


----------



## Rafael Santos (19 Nov 2006 às 13:05)

Ontem chegou a garoar no Grajaú e choveu quase nada em pontos isolados da cidade, tempo agora esta nublado, vamos acompanhar nas proximas horas..
No momento 28.5C


----------



## Breno (20 Nov 2006 às 01:19)

Aqui também só cairam uns pinguinhos bobos que nem molharam o chão direito e nada acumularam no pluviômetro.
O dia de hoje começou com muitas nuvens e mormaço,mas á tarde o sol brilhou apenas com poucas nuvens altas e fez bastante calor,porém bem menos que ontem.
Mínima de 24,5°C e máxima de 32,5°C.
No momento céu nublado e 26,0°C,abafado,ainda,sorte que podemos ter até temporais,amanhã.
Boa noite.


----------



## Breno (20 Nov 2006 às 12:33)

Total decepção!A frente chegou um pouco mais cedo,ainda na madrugada,mas apenas provocou uma pancadinha fraca á ligeiramente moderada com uns poucos relâmpagos e trovões.Acumulou míseros 9mm e o abafamento continuou!
Mínima essa madrugada de 23,0°C e no momento mormaço e 28,4°C.


----------



## Rafael Santos (21 Nov 2006 às 13:03)

Por aqui chove constantemente e alterandando de fraco a moderado, a temperatura caiu um pouco tb., no momento 26.3C


----------



## Breno (22 Nov 2006 às 12:21)

Ontem não pude entrar na internet pois a Velox deu problema... 
Mas ontem o dia foi com muitas nuvens devido á circulação marítima e só garoou pela manhã acumulando 2mm(elevando o mês para 119mm) e tivemos até um leve mormaço.A máxima foi de 28,9°C,e a mínima de 23,0°C
Já hoje apesar da madrugada nublada ainda pela circulação marítima,a manhã é de sol,embora ainda com várias nuvens e névoa úmida e poluidora.No momento faz 26,7°C.


----------



## Ronye (22 Nov 2006 às 16:11)

Olá Amigos do Rio, estou na area....

Abraços a todos...


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 12:38)

*O Inmet tinha inaugurado uma estação automatica em Niteroi , só que sumiu ...acho que não está disponivel ainda..*


----------



## Rafael Santos (23 Nov 2006 às 12:58)

*Bem Vindo!*

Aqui o tempo continua nublado, pelo menos o calor que ta prometendo até a proxima semana ainda não chegou, mas continua um pouco abafado.
No momento 26C


----------



## Breno (25 Nov 2006 às 20:35)

Dia tórrido hoje!Muito sol e poquíssimas nuvens o dia todo,registrei máxima de 37,4°C e mínima de 24,6°C aqui.No INMET deu 38,6°C e nos aeroportos do Galeão,Campo dos Afonsos e Santa cruz deu 37°C.No momento fim de tarde ensolarado com 34,8°C ainda,muito quente!


----------



## Breno (26 Nov 2006 às 14:51)

Madrugada tórrida!Á meia noite fazia 30,9°C e a mínima dessa madrugada foi de 27,0°C!Sorte que tem o ar condicionado salvador...
Agora terrivelmente abafado,céu opaco,mormaço,névoa úmida e poluída.32,9°C e URA de quase 70%!


----------



## Breno (1 Dez 2006 às 19:20)

Com o término do mês de novembro já tenho o balanço mensal concluído,aqui no meu ponto de observação no bairro da Abolição,zona norte do Rio.Como eu previ o mês por aqui terminou entre a média e ligeiramente acima da média em temperaturas,a média do mês foi de 26,7°C,a média das máximas foi de 31,1°C e das mínimas de 22,3°C,a máxima do mês foi de 40,3°C no dia 18(inclusive segunda maior do ano só perdendo pra 25/1),a segunda maior foi de 37,4°C nos dias 1 e 25,a terceira maior de 36,9°C no dia 17,a quarta maior de 35,9°C dia 28 e a quinta maior de 34,9°C dia 29 ,a mínima do mês foi de 14,9°C no dia 11(sexta menor do ano,e empatada com o dia 28/6),a segunda menor foi de 16°C no dia 10,a terceira menor de 18,5°C dia 12,a quarta menor de 18,6°C no dia 13 e a quinta menor de 19,5°C dia 14.Já a menor máxima foi de 18,9°C no dia 10( também a menor do ano empatado com o dia 5/9),a segunda menor máxima foi de 24,1°C dia 14,a terceira menor de 24,9°C dia 11,a quarta menor de 26,9°C dia 12 e a quinta menor de 27,2°C dia 8.Já a maior mínima foi de 27°C no dia 26(a maior desde 25/3),a segunda maior mínima de 25,5°C nos dias 1 e 18,a terceira maior mínima de 25°C nos dias 2 e 29,a quarta maior mínima de 24,6°C no dia 25 e a quinta maior de 24,5°C nos dias 17,19 e 28.Já quanto á chuva,choveu bem acima da média de 125mm da estação de Piedade da Geo-Rio(série 1997-2005),com total acumulado do mês de 163mm,tendo ocorrido precipitação no dia 14(56mm),10(23mm),30(22mm),27(10mm),20(9mm),12(9mm),29(7mm),2(6mm),28(5mm),8(5mm),7(3mm),13(3mm),21(2mm),3(2mm) e 4(1mm).Ocorreram convecções(trovões,relâmpagos e/ou raios) nos dias 1,2,14,16,20,27,28 e 29.Choveu forte diversas vezes no dia 14 e ocorreu pancada forte no dia 30.O mês foi bem nebuloso,sendo os únicos dias em que o sol brilhou sem nenhuma nuvem ou quase nenhuma,os dias 17 e 25.


----------



## Breno (1 Dez 2006 às 19:20)

Com o fim de novembro também estou disponibilizando o balanço pluviométrico do mês nas 32 estações da Geo-Rio espalhadas pela cidade do Rio,os desvios(+ para positivo,- para negativo e 0 para na média) são obtidos de acordo com as respectivas médias calculadas das estação na série 1997-2005,na ordem abaixo está:acumulado desse mês,e desvio da média: Vidigal: 129mm -10mm Urca:141mm +15mm Rocinha:187mm 0mm Tijuca:213mm +33mm Santa Teresa:196mm +41mm Copacabana:114mm 0mm Grajaú:131mm -7mm Ilha:115mm -21mm Penha:130mm +17mm Madureira:176mm +55mm Irajá:111mm 0mm Bangu:214mm +90mm Piedade:161mm +36mm Tanque:100mm -31mm Saúde:178mm +52mm Jardim Botânico:129mm -20mm Itanhangá:195mm +25mm Cidade de Deus:121mm 0mm Rio Centro:156mm +19mm Guaratiba:118mm +16mm Gericinó:162mm +21mm Santa Cruz:127mm -15mm Cachambi:152mm +27mm Anchieta:176mm +48mm Grota Funda:178mm +26mm Campo Grande:152mm +37mm Sepetiba:144mm 0mm Sumaré:456mm +196mm Mendanha:204mm +30mm Itauna:108mm 0mm Laranjeiras:195mm +16mm São Cristóvão:147mm +20mm Das 32 estações,6 ficaram abaixo da média,6 ficaram na média,e 20 ficaram acima da média.Diante disso,podemos falar que novembro foi mais chuvoso que o normal na cidade do Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Breno (1 Dez 2006 às 19:25)

Já hoje,primeiro dia de dezembro e também primeiro dia das férias de fim de ano,a circulação marítima deixa o tempo bem nebuloso no Rio.Garoou na madrugada e o sol até chegou a aparecer em alguns momentos,sempre com muitas nuvens.Mínima de 22,0°C e máxima de 29,6°C.No momento nublado e 25,1°C,nem parece que hoje faz exatamente 4 anos em que registrei 45°C,a maior temperatura desde que começei a acompanhar e registrar o tempo.No INMET fez 42,7°C neste dia.


----------



## Breno (5 Dez 2006 às 21:52)

Dia horrível: Forte névoa poluída,hoje a cidade mais parecia Calcutá ou Nova Déli do que o Rio mesmo.Nuvens altas e acinzentadas por todo o dia,mormaço bem fraco,quase imperceptível e aquele abafamento!Mínima de 25,5°C e máxima de 32,4°C tudo isso aliado á URA entre 60 e 65% por todo o dia.Extremamente  quente.No momento ainda 28,9°C,abafado,e condições do tempo permanecem ás mesmas de todo o dia.


----------



## Rafael Santos (6 Dez 2006 às 15:08)

realmente tempo quente e parcialmente nublado, a frente fria que esta se deslocando no Rio não causou nenhuma chuva significativa ate agora. No momento tenho 30.8C na Zona Norte


----------



## Breno (8 Dez 2006 às 21:36)

As previsçoes de temporais foram todas frustradas.Só garoou na noite de anteontem,com 2mm apenas,aqui no meu bairro.Hoje,dia de sol e várias nuvens,mas o calor continua.Máxima de 31,9°C e mínima de 23,0°C,porém com 25,0°C no momento e céu nublado.Modelos apontam temporais e muitíssima chuva do dia 12 ao 20,agora resta saber se vai acontecer ou vai ser só mais um alarme falso.


----------



## Breno (16 Dez 2006 às 01:55)

Um fortíssimo TEMPORAL desabou aqui no bairro da Abolição,zona norte.A fortíssima chuva que começou ás 20:45 caiu acompanhada de muitos relâmpagos,trovões e alguns raios além de fortes rajadas de vento de mais de 50 km/h,caiu um clássico temporal de verão como a bastante tempo não se via(aqui tive temporais recentemente em 7/10 e 20/8 mas ocorreram devido á frente fria,pois a última chuva forte ocasionada simplesmente por instabilidades de calor foi em 21/2 e último temporal dessa natureza em 17/2) que durou até cerca de 21:30 quando o intenso temporal passou pra chuva forte,logo pra moderada e virando chuva muito fraca por volta das 21:45 e parando completamente ás 22:00,minha rua(que é ladeira) virou uma verdadeira cachoeira durante o temporal e a rua de baixo um rio,a forte enxurrada espalhou lixo pela região e explodiu até com um cano de esgoto aqui na rua,o total acumulado em 1 hora aqui no meu pluviômetro foi de 50mm(terceiro maior acumulado em 1 hora do ano,só perdendo pra 70mm em 1 hora em 27/1 e 54mm em 1 hora em 31/1) sendo que 40mm cairam só nos primeiros quarenta minutos,e o temporal não caiu só no meu bairro não,e sim em vários outros bairros da zona norte e até da zona oeste da cidade,confiram abaixo os acumulados das estações da Geo-Rio que tiveram temporal,na ordem: total acumulado de hoje,total em 1 hora e pico em 15 minutos: Anchieta: 91mm 72mm 30mm Cachambi:76mm 75mm 30mm Irajá: 69mm 50mm 17mm Mendanha:55mm 50mm 15mm Piedade:53mm 50mm 28mm Grajaú:46mm 42mm 23mm Santa Cruz:25mm 22mm 19mm(temporal rápido) Nos bairros abaixo não houve temporal,mas houve CHUVA FORTE(tudo na mesma ordem:total acumulado hoje,total em 1 hora e pico em 15 minutos): Gericinó:32mm 16mm 8mm Madureira:24mm 21mm 9mm Bangu:20mm 16mm 11mm Campo Grande:19mm 12mm 7mm Penha:18mm 15mm 7mm No Sumaré,Urca e São Cristóvão houve chuva fraca,com 3mm no Sumaré e Urca e 2mm apenas em São Cristóvão,nas outras 16 estações nem choveu. No momento já não chove mais nem troveja ou relampeia,mas o tempo segue nublado e a temperatura caiu bruscamente devido ao temporal,faz 24,1°C no momento,mas a mínima chegou a até 22,0°C durante o temporal.Não há informações sobre maiores estragos,nem feridos ou mortos.


----------



## Breno (27 Jan 2007 às 19:51)

Com o fim do ano de 2006, aprontei meu balanço do ano aqui no meu ponto de observação no bairro da Abolição, na zona norte da cidade do Rio de Janeiro.O ano, como sempre foi marcado pelas temperaturas acima da média e pouquíssimos eventos de frio(embora um deles foi histórico).Janeiro foi marcado por um íniciozinho chuvoso seguido de uma longa estiagem totalmente atípica com 20 dias sem chuva e só sol e temperaturas altíssimas.Chegamos a passar dos 40°C.Nos últimos dias, a cidade foi surpreendida com severos temporais que em curto espaço de tempo despejaram água necessária para deixar as chuvas bem acima da média em toda cidade.As chuvas foram tão intensas que bateram os recordes horários em algumas estações, chegando ao pico de 82mm em apenas 1 hora no Centro no dia 27.Praticamente toda a cidade foi assolada pelos temporais que provocaram a morte de 13 pessoas no dia 27 e mais 5 no dia 31.Assim como as chuvas, as temperaturas também ficaram bastante acima da média.Fevereiro não repetiu a façanha de grandes estiagens que seu antecessor fez, mas isso não impediu que o calor predominasse como sempre e as temperaturas ficassem novamente acima da média.Alguns eventos severos(mais espaçados que janeiro) ocorreram no mês, mas as chuvas foram mais regulares e distribuidas, o que não impediu que o acumulado fosse acima da média na maior parte da cidade.Março manteve o ritmo de seus antecessores com predomínio do forte calor e das temperaturas acima da média, mas o mês amargou pouquíssima chuva e nenhum grande evento severo em quase toda cidade.A excessão ficou pela zona sul e parte da zona oeste da cidade que com dois grandes eventos de chuva conseguiram atingir e até superar a média, mas o resto da cidade ficou bem abaixo.Abril começou com temperatura bem elevada e pouca chuva, mas um grande e importante evento de chuva(não foi um evento severo, mas bem contínuo) entre os dias 17 e 18 trouxe bastante chuva e derrubou com as temperaturas fazendo muitos tirarem os casacos e blusas de manga comprida do ármario pela primeira vez em 2006!Mesmo com essa brusca e importante queda de temperatura, as marcas não tiveram grande expressão comparadas com outras de outros abrils anteriores.Como é característico da cidade, o friozinho durou pouco e foi substituido logo pela volta do sol com temperaturas amenas que logo se transformaram em elevadas temperaturas e continuidade do tempo seco, o que acabou culminando com mais um mês com temperaturas acima da média(mas dessa vez o desvio foi pequeno) mas as chuvas foram muito mal distribuidas, com isso alguns pontos ficaram com chuva abaixo, alguns na média e ainda alguns acima.Aqui na Abolição, a chuva ficou na média.Maio...esse certamente foi o mês mais nublado e úmido(não confundam com chuvoso) de 2006 aqui no Rio.Se os dois primeiros dias foram de sol, calor e tempo seco, isso provavelmente foi pra tentar compensar a incessante sequência de dias, até semanas de circulação marítima e pequenas frente frias que embebederam a cidade de tempo nublado, vento úmido, chuviscos e chuvas fracas, névoa úmida, temperaturas amenas e até mesmo alguns dias de frio.Depois de dias e dias assim, o sol retornou por volta do dia 20 e a temperatura até subiu mas foi por pouco tempo, uma forte frente fria chegou no dia 23 e provocou a volta do tempo nublado, névoa úmida, vento frio e da chuva, que dessa vez veio em grande quantidade, não em forma de temporais, mas em forma de uma chuva de moderada pra fraca que perdurou dia 23, 24, até 25, junto com ela as temperaturas novamente cairam fortemente e houve o retorno do frio mas que dessa vez foi rápido e foi embora com a volta do sol por volta do dia 26 e assim foi por todo o finzinho de maio, o que foi um alívio para os amantes do sol(o que não é o meu caso).Com toda essa nebulosidade, não podia ser diferente, maio foi o primeiro mês de 2006 com temperatura abaixo da média na cidade, já a chuva, foi acima da média em praticamente toda a cidade, inclusive aqui no meu bairro.Junho já começou com uma fraca frente fria que trouxe novamente o tempo nublado e úmido por toda a primeira semana do mês.Chegou até a chover fraco nos dois primeiros dias.Por volta do dia 8, enfim o sol voltou com força e até elevou discretamente a temperatura, antecedendo a chegada de uma nova frente fria na noite do dia 11 que trouxe um fortíssimo e atípico temporal concentrado apenas na área de Jacarepaguá e nas encostas como Sumaré.Em poucas horas estações como Rio Centro e Sumaré foram "afogadas" com mais de 200mm de chuva, sendo 93mm em apenas 1 hora no Rio Centro e 103mm no Sumaré.Tanque também sofreu com o temporal.O mais íncrivel:todo o resto da cidade teve acumulados quase 10 vezes inferiores dessa região, como aquiu na Abolição, que teve apenas 16mm distribuidos em várias horas.Outros bairros não tiveram nem 10mm.Isso tudo numa mesma cidade.Passado esse evento super localizado, novamente a circulação marítima voltou pra ficar.E ficou até dia 20 mais ou menos quando o sol apareceu finalmente.Alarme falso, já que logo no dia 23 o tempo nublado voltou com tudo e culminou em chuva fraca no dia 26.Dois dias depois, tinha ínicio uma significativa onda de frio, que trouxe mínimas abaixo dos 15°C em boa parte da cidade, como aqui, com até 14,9°C, e no Alto da Boa Vista, quase 11°C.No último dia do mês, as temperaturas já tinham voltado ás médias.Média também foi a regra de junho, tanto a chuva quanto a temperatura terminou na média em boa parte da cidade, como aqui no bairro.Alguns bairros tiveram a chuva ainda abaixo, e alguns até acima.Julho já começou com sol, e assim foi.A cidade viveu uma das mais prolongadas estiagens já vistas, com exatos 30 dias sem uma única gota dágua.O resultado disso foi uma das maiores ondas de incêndios florestais, resultado da falta de chuvas e da baixíssima umidade relativa do ar que chegou a níveis emergenciais,abaixo dos 15% e do calor atípico que castigou a cidade desde o dia 18 até o 29,chegando a mais de 35,36°C em alguns dias.Neste dia 29, enfim o socorro.Uma frente fria, embora fraca, enfim trouxe a já esquecida chuva.Ela veio com intensidade fraca mas derrubou as temperaturas nos últimos dois dias de julho, com máximas na casa dos 20°C(e até abaixo disso em alguns pontos da cidade) e mínimas na casa dos 15°C( até abaixo também).Essa frente fria do fim do mês nada adiantou, e por isso além da chuva muito abaixo da média em toda a cidade, ainda tivemos uma bizarra anomalia de temperaturas muito acima da média.Agosto começou com tempo nublado, temperatura amena e até friazinha, umidade e garoa mas esse cenário foi substituido por volta do dia 5 quando a cidade novamente começou a ser castigada por mais uma longa estiagem.O calor,incêndios,grande amplitude térmica diária e baixa umidade estavam de volta.Até pior que em julho.O Rio ardeu com temperaturas acima de 35°C em diversos dias agostinos.Chegou a fazer mais de 37°C em muitos bairros nos dias de pico.Eis que na noite de 19 de agosto um evento importante ocorre.Depois de mais de 5 meses, a cidade recebe relâmpagos e trovões novamente.Mas foi alarme falso, ficou no chuvisco se muito em alguns pontos.Mas não tardou.No dia seguinte, dia 20 de agosto, a tarde, o tempo fecha.Raios,trovões e relâmpagos.A chuva vem forte em vários pontos da cidade(parte das zonas norte e oeste).Em pontos isolados ocorreu até temporal.Apesar de rápida, ela vaio com um evento dificil de ocorrer na cidade.Caiu granizo em pontos isolados da zona oeste e parte da zona norte, especialmente na região do Subúrbio da Leopoldina.Aqui na Abolição, tive um rápido temporal, mas o granizo não caiu por aqui.Passado o evento, o dia seguinte era bem diferente dos dias anteriores.A frente fria trouxe tempo nubçado e bem ameno.Mais dois dias depois, uma massa de ar frio chegava de fato na cidade e proporcionara uma madrugada gelada, com mínimas abaixo de 15°C em boa parte da cidade.Aqui fez até 14,7°C, no Alto da Boa Vista foi quase 11°C.No dia seguinte o sol voltava com tudo e o calor também.Chegamos a beirar os 35°C 3 dias depois de termos ido abaixo dos 15°C.Chegava no dia 29 a última frente fria do mês, sem temporais desta vez, mas a chuva veio contínua e em grande quantidade em boa parte da cidade.A temperatura despenca e cariocas voltam a sentir frio com máximas na casa dos 20°C.No dia seguinte a chuva passa e a máxima se recupera, mas novamente a madrugada foi abaixo dos 15°C em vários pontos(desta vez não foi o caso daqui, fiquei com 15,5°C neste evento).O dia seguinte e também o último de agosto, ainda teve madrugada bem fria com mínima abaixo dos 15°C em boa parte da cidade(novamente não foi o caso daqui) e até de 10-11°C no Alto da Boa Vista.A tarde, a temperatura se recuperou.Mesmo com esses curtos eventos de frio, foi impossível conter a anomalia positiva das temperaturas.Tivemos mais um mês de temperaturas muito acima da média em toda cidade.Já a chuva variou muito.Alguns ficaram abaixo, outros na média, e ainda outros acima(foi o meu caso).Setembro começa com nuvens e temperatura amena.No segundo dia do mês, chegou a chover fraco com trovoadas em alguns bairros(como o meu).Eis que no fim da noite do dia 3, chegava uma frente fria.Na madrugada do dia 4, tinha ínicio a mais forte onda de frio desde julho de 2000 no Rio.O quarto dia de setembro foi todo de chuva(de moderada pra fraca), tempo nublado e muito frio.As máximas ficaram até abaixo dos 20°C em vários bairros(como o meu).Na noite deste dia, a cidade trinitava com temperaturas na casa dos 15°C(e até abaixo em alguns pontos), chuva e vento.O dia seguinte seria ainda mais gelado.O Rio amanhece com tempo nublado, vento gélido, garoa e temperaturas abaixo dos 15°C em praticamente toda cidade, e abaixo dos 12°C em alguns pontos.Aqui, amanheci com 13,6°C.E o frio se estenderia por todo o dia.Pela primeira e única vez no ano, a cidade toda teria máxima abaixo dos 20°C(já tinha ocorrido anteriormente mas não em toda cidade).Alguns bairros tiveram máximas abaixo de 19,até abaixo de 18°C(aqui tive de 18,9°C).A noite começaria nublada, mas logo o tempo limpou.Antes das 22h, quase toda a cidade já tinha temperaturas abaixo de 15°C.A madrugada de 6 de setembro foi histórica.Temperaturas mais baixas desde julho de 2000.Todos foram abaixo de 15°C.Muitos abaixo de 12°C.Alguns até abaixo de 10°C.Aqui, marquei 10,5°C.No Alto da Boa Vista, fez íncriveis 8,1°C.Campo dos Afonsos e Santa Cruz, até 9°C.Mesmo com a madrugada e ínicio de manhã geladas, a tarde a temperatura subiu rápido, e chegou perto dos 25°C em boa parte da cidade(como aqui).Na noite deste dia, a circulação marítima trouxe chuvas isoladas.Em alguns bairros choveu até forte..As madrugadas dos próximos 3 dias foram ainda bem frias, mas sem novos recordes.5 dias após a madrugada histórica, o Rio fritava com temperaturas acima de 35°C por dias seguidos.Chegou-se a casa dos 38°C nos dias de pico.Em alguns bairros,39,40°C até(como aqui).Dias depois, o vento vira e bota fim aos ferventes dias que a cidade teve.Mais alguns dias depois, uma frente fria chegou trazendo boas chuvas.Por todo o resto do mês de setembro, circulação marítima e reperidas frentes frias(fracas) dominaram o tempo no Rio, com dias de temperaturas moderadas.Moderada também foi a média das temperaturas, que enfim ficou dentro da média histórica.Já a chuva, mais uma vez variou, mas a maioria ficou dentro da média.Muitos também ficaram acima da média(foi o meu caso) e até uns poucos abaixo.Outubro começou calmo.Tempo nublado,chuva fraca dia 2 e temperaturas amenas.Dia 4 as temperaturas amenas e o tempo nublado foram substituidos por sol e calor antecedendo a chegada de uma intensa frente fria na noite do dia 6.A chuva, apesar de muitos raios, trovões e relâmpagos começou calmo.Foi no final da noite deste dia e ínicio da madrugada do dia 7 que parte da cidade se viu novamente defrontada com chuvas fortes e até temporais.Choveu de moderado á forte(com períodos de muito forte) por toda madrugada e manhã do dia 7.Algumas estações como Piedade e Anchieta passaram dos 100mm em menos de 12 horas de chuva, com até 120mm em Piedade.Muitas outras passaram dos 50mm neste espaço de tempo.Tanta chuva provocou a morte de 3 pessoas na Baixada Fluminense.Aqui, tive 18mm no dia 6 e mais 69mm no dia 7.Os outros dias seriam mais calmos.Temperaturas amenas, predomínio de nuvens e até chuvisco.Em alguns dias até fez calor.Tudo isso antecedeu a chegada de uma nova frente fria no dia 18, dessa vez sem temporais mas sim chuvas fracas e contínuas.A temperatura caiu bem e fez até friozinho em algumas madrugadas, mas nada muito anormal.Por volta do dia 25 lá estava o sol e o calor de volta, mas também sem calor excessivo.Assim terminou o mês de outubro, que mesno sem grandes eventos de calor ficou com a temperatura ligeiramente acima da média á dentro da média(aqui foi a primeira alternativa, um pouco acima).Já a chuva terminou acima da média em praticamente todo Rio, não fosse um ou outro bairro.Aqui seguiu a regra de quase toda cidade, com chuva bem acima da média.Novembro começou quente.Muito quente.E com umas pancadinhas típicas de verão aqui ou acolá.Até o dia 7, em que uma frente fria chega a cidade e começa a influenciar o tempo no Rio.Primeiro com chuva fraca e temperaturas amenas.Mas o mais incrível ocorreu no dia 10.Em pleno mês de novembro, pontos da cidade tiveram máximas abaixo de 20,até abaixo de 19°C(aqui a máxima não passou de íncriveis 18,9°C neste dia).No INMET fez mais de 20°C, mas ainda uma máxima respeitável.O dia frio e chuvoso culminou numa noite muito fria.No fim dela, o tempo abre.A madrugada de 11 de novembro foi histórica.No Alto da Boa Vista, a mínima chegou a casa dos 12°C.Segundo um jornal local, foi a mais baixa temperatura já vista em novembro na cidade.Boa parte do Rio ficou abaixo dos 15°C.Aqui, fez 14,9°C.No dia seguinte, já sem frio, o fenômeno conhecido como ZCAS se configura e provoca chuvas á tarde no Rio.O outro dia também seria assim.Já no outro(14) com o pico da ZCAS, além de chuva contínua e bem moderada por toda manhã, ainda seriamos surpreendidos por várias pancadas fortes de chuva á noite.Os acumulados foram elevados em toda cidade.No outro dia, já estávamos sem ZCAS.Todo o resto do mês de novembro foi quente(alguns dias de calor extremo como dias 17,18 e 25) e uma ou outra pancada isolada.Até chegarmos ao último dia de novembro, quando uma frente fria deixa o dia chuvoso na cidade, mas sem acumulados excessivos.Mas na Baixada, não foi assim.Temporais tiraram a vida de 6 pessoas.Todos esses eventos de chuva deixaram o mês com chuva bem acima da média em praticamente toda cidade.Já quanto ás temperaturas, mesmo com alguns eventos de calor extremo, elas ficaram dentro da média, ligeiramente acima e ligeiramente abaixo em determinados pontos.O último mês de 2006, o de dezembro começou nublado e relativamente ameno, mas já no terceiro dia do mês, já estava o sol e o calor de volta.E assim foi a saga incessante do calor dezembrino.Tivemos um refresco nos dias 10,11 e 12 com um vento marítimo que deixou o tempo nublado e até ameno mas foi só pra "ganhar forças" pra aguentar o calor insuportável de todo o resto do mês.Tanto calor provocou fortes e localizados temporais.No dia 15 um intenso temporal atingiu parte da zona oeste e boa parte da zona norte.Segundo a Geo-Rio, em bairros como Anchieta e Cachambi, em 1 hora choveu mais de 70mm.Em outros como Piedade, Irajá e Mendanha, ficou nas casa dos 50mm em 1 hora.Em outros como Grajaú, mais de 40mm em 1 hora.Aqui, foram 50mm despejados em 1 hora.Tudo isso com raios, trovões, relâmpagos, ventania.E no resto da cidade, ou garoou ou até nem choveu!Entre os dias 19, 20 e 21,já estava a instabilidade de volta, associada ao calor insuportável que bateu 41°C em bairros como Guaratiba no dia 21 e ficou na casa dos 38,39 e 40°C em muitos outros nos dias 19, 20 e ainda 21.Nos dias 19 e 20 a instabilidade foi isolada e fraca.Já no dia 21, mais abrangente e forte.Aqui, um forte, rápído e localizado temporal despejou 23mm em apenas 15 minutos.Quase toda a cidade também teve rápidos temporais na tarde e noite deste dia.Na zona oeste, o temporal provocou a morte de 2 pessoas, totalizando 29 mortes em consequência da chuva no estado no ano de 2006.Assim se despedia a primavera de 2006.Nos dois primeiros dias do verão, o calor continuou porém com menos força e novamente ocorreram pequenas instabilidades isoladas e pouco relevantes.A véspera de Natal continuou quente e com instabilidades fracas e isoladas.Na noite feliz, o Rio foi brindado com um dos mais lindos espetáculos elétricos(raios e relâmpagos do ano).O Natal foi quente.Muito quente.O dia depois dele, tórrido.Em alguns pontos, passou-se dos 40°C, como em São Cristóvão(40,5°C) e aqui no meu bairro(40,2°C).O centro e a Ilha do Governador foram refrescados com pancadas de chuva e forte ventania de até 95 km/h.Por aqui, ficou apenas na trovoada.De 27 até 30, o tempo ficou nublado e abafado.Pra terminar 2006, 31 de dezembro foi de chuva fraca e contínua, por alguns momentos até moderada e forte em pontos isolados.A temperatura caiu bem e ficou amena.No último instante deste ano, chuviscava por quase toda a cidade.Foi com chuvisco que 2006 se despediu.Neste ano de 2006 aqui no bairro da Abolição, quanto aos extremos, as 10 maiores máximas foram: 41,0°C no dia 25 de janeiro, 40,3°C no dia 18 de novembro, 40,2°C nos dias 15 de setembro e 26 de dezembro, 40,0°C nos dias 22, 24 e 26 de janeiro, 5 e 6 de fevereiro e 24 de março, 39,9°C no dia 21 de dezembro, 39,2°C no dia 20 de dezembro, 39,0°C nos dias 17 e 21 de janeiro, 7 e 24 de fevereiro, 4 e 5 de março, 38,6°C no dia 14 de setembro, 38,4°C nos dias 19 e 25 de dezembro e 38,1°C no dia 13 de setembro.As 10 menores temperaturas foram 10,5°C no dia 6 de setembro, 13,6°C no dia 5 de setembro, 13,7°C no dia 7 de setembro, 14,2°C no dia 8 de setembro, 14,7°C no dia 23 de agosto, 14,9°C nos dias 29 de junho e 11 de novembro, 15,0°C nos dias 7 de maio, 31 de julho e 4 de setembro, 15,5°C no dia 30 de agosto, 15,7°C no dia 9 de setembro e 16,0°C nos dias 5 de maio, 28 de junho e 10 de novembro.As 10 maiores mínimas foram de 31,0°C no dia 5 de março, 30,0°C no dia 7 de fevereiro, 29,0°C nos dias 25 de janeiro e 8 de fevereiro, 28,0°C nos dias 23 e 24 de janeiro, 6, 9 e 26 de fevereiro, 24 e 25 de março, 27,0°C nos dias 22 e 26 de janeiro, 19, 20 e 25 de fevereiro, 1, 4, 6, 10, 20, 21, 22 e 23 de março,16 de abril, 26 de novembro, 19, 20, 26 e 27 de dezembro, 26,1°C no dia 28 de dezembro, 26,0°C em 13, 15, 20 e 21 de janeiro, 4, 5, 23, 24 e 28 de fevereiro, 2, 3, 8, 9, 18 e 19 de março, 11 e 12 de abril, 25,5°C nos dias 1 e 18 de novembro, 5, 6, 17 e 25 de dezembro, 25,4°C no dia 18 de dezembro e 25,0°C nos dias 10, 12, 14, 16, 17 e 19 de janeiro, 3, 10, 17 e 27 de fevereiro, 7, 14, 15, 16, 17 e 30 de março, 10 e 13 de abril, 2 e 29 de novembro e 21 de dezembro.As menores máximas foram de 18,9°C nos dias 5 de setembro e 10 de novembro, 19,4°C no dia 30 de julho, 19,9°C no dia 4 de setembro, 20,4°C nos dias 23 de maio, 31 de julho e 29 de agosto, 20,6°C no dia 28 de junho, 21,0°C no dia 6 de maio, 21,9°C no dia 22 de agosto, 22,3°C no dia 30 de setembro, 22,4°C no dia 3 de agosto e 22,9°C no dia 2 de junho.Quanto ás amplitudes térmicas, a maior amplitude térmica diária foi de 17,4°C no dia 9 de agosto(máxima de 37,4°C e mínima de 20,0°C neste dia) e a menor de 1,4°C no dia 31 de dezembro(máxima de 24,9°C e mínima de 23,5°C neste dia).Quanto aos 10 maiores acumulados em 24 horas, foram eles: 85mm no dia 27 de janeiro, 69mm no dia 7 de outubro, 65mm no dia 10 de fevereiro, 62mm no dia 31 de janeiro, 56mm no dia 14 de novembro, 50mm no dia 15 de dezembro, 47mm no dia 5 de janeiro, 41mm no dia 29 de agosto, 34mm no dia 17 de abril e 33mm nos dias 23 de maio e 21 de dezembro.Os acumulados mensais foram: 265mm em janeiro, 189mm em fevereiro, 80mm em março, 84mm em abril, 103mm em maio, 41mm em junho, 27mm em julho, 64mm em agosto, 101mm em setembro, 128mm em outubro, 163mm em novembro e 123mm em dezembro, totalizando 1.368mm no ano por aqui(bem acima da média).Quanto ás temperaturas médias, a média das máximas do ano foi de 31,1°C, a média das mínimas foi de 21,8°C e a média geral(simples) foi de 26,4°C, ou seja, bem acima da média.Assim foi o ano de 2006 aqui no bairro da Abolição, na zona norte da cidade do Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Breno (27 Jan 2007 às 19:52)

Com o fim de 2006 e a publicação por parte da Geo-Rio dos acumulados no ano nas 32 estações da Geo-Rio, farei o balanço de como ficou a situação pluviométrica nas 32 estações, baseado na média anual 97-2005 na ordem: estação, acumulado de 2006 e desvio da média(símbolos: + em desvio positivo, - em desvio negativo e 0 se for na média.Obs:Madureira ficou sem dados de julho): Vidigal:1.513mm +228mm Urca:1.250mm +98mm Rocinha:1.886mm +210mm Tijuca:1.735mm +210mm Santa Teresa:1.513mm +209mm Copacabana:1.205mm +83mm Grajaú:1.164mm -90mm Penha:927mm +35mm Madureira:1.166mm +153mm Irajá:860mm -58mm Bangu:1.062mm +37mm Piedade:1.196mm +84mm Tanque:1.149mm +96mm Saúde(Centro):1.153mm +47mm Jardim Botânico:1.630mm +170mm Itanhangá:1.510mm -171mm Cidade de Deus:1.301mm +162mm Rio Centro:1.584mm +398mm Guaratiba:987mm -90mm Gericinó:1.205mm +93mm Santa Cruz:1.278mm +104mm Cachambi:1.113mm 0 Anchieta:1.398mm +322mm Grota Funda:1.539mm +24mm Campo Grande:1.033mm -66mm Sepetiba:1.360mm +198mm Sumaré:3.426mm +980mm Mendanha:1.362mm -125mm Itauna(Barra):1.193mm +68mm Laranjeiras:1.625mm +156mm São Cristóvão:909mm -219mm Como podem notar, 2006 foi um ano mais chuvoso que o normal com apenas 7 estações com chuva abaixo da média, uma estação na média e todas as outras 24 estações com chuva acima da média.


----------



## Breno (27 Jan 2007 às 19:53)

Seguem as médias anuais calculadas das 32 estações da Geo-Rio espalhadas pela cidade do Rio no período de 1997 até 2006: Vidigal:1.307mm Urca:1.144mm Rocinha:1.700mm Tijuca:1.544mm Santa Teresa:1.331mm Copacabana:1.130mm Grajaú:1.244mm Ilha:1.089mm Penha:896mm Madureira:1.028mm Irajá:921mm Bangu:1.029mm Piedade:1.121mm Tanque:1.063mm Saúde(Centro):1.110mm Jardim Botânico:1.478mm Itanhangá:1.663mm Cidade de Deus:1.157mm Rio Centro:1.230mm Guaratiba:1.067mm Gericinó:1.121mm Santa Cruz:1.185mm Cachambi:1.118mm Anchieta:1.112mm Grota Funda:1.517mm Campo Grande:1.092mm Sepetiba:1.184mm Sumaré:2.555mm Mendanha:1.322mm Itauna(Barra):1.135mm Laranjeiras:1.688mm São Cristóvão:1.073mm


----------



## Breno (27 Jan 2007 às 19:55)

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano por aqui no meu bairro, a máxima atingiu os 38,0°C e a mínima foi de 25,9°C, o sol apareceu por todo dia mas sempre com muitas nuvens altas, a pouco as nuvens ficaram bem carregadas, tivemos trovões, raios e relâmpagos mas apenas garoou muito fraco e nada acumulou, o sol voltou e formou até um belo arco íris que acaba de se dissipar, o tempo segue com muitas nuvens mas sol e faz 31,3°C.


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 12:48)

Breno disse:


> As máximas ficaram até abaixo dos 20°C em vários bairros(como o meu).Na noite deste dia, a cidade trinitava com temperaturas na casa dos 15°C(e até abaixo em alguns pontos)



Realmente o frio é mesmo relativo, por aqui, num dos países mais quentes da Europa, 15ºC de mínima é algo perfeitamente normal para uma madrugada de Verão


----------



## Rafael Santos (1 Mar 2007 às 13:25)

Aqui completa 18 dias de estiagem, não há previsão de chuva para os proximos 10-12 dias 
A ultima chuva ocorreu no dia 11,
Em 24 hrs teve um acumulado de 71 mm no Grajaú
Assista meu registro no inicio do evento

Abraços


----------



## Rafael Santos (6 Jun 2007 às 16:54)

Mínimas até o momento no estado:

Itatiaia - RJ : -03,5ºC ( Estação Microondas de Furnas - Planalto Rebouças ) 
Pico do Couto - RJ : 02,8ºC ( Auto ) 
Nova Friburgo-RJ: 03,0°C(?) 
Teresópolis - RJ : 06,2ºC ( Auto ) 
Resende - RJ : 06,8ºC ( Inmet ) 
Valença-RJ(auto):07,9°C 
Cordeiro - RJ : 08,4ºC ( inmet ) 
Cambuci-RJ(auto):09,2°C 
Xerem-RJ (Duque de Caxias-auto): 09,6ºC 
Itaperuna-RJ(Inmet): 10,1°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Alto da Boa Vista-INMET):10,4°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Vila Militar (auto): 10,5°C 
Paraty-RJ(auto): 11,1°C 
Seropédica-RJ(auto): 11,3°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Guaratiba-Geo-Rio) : 11,5ºC 
Macaé-RJ(auto):11,6°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Galeão-aero): 12,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Campo dos Afonsos-aero):12,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Jacarepaguá-casa do Ronald): 12,6°C 
Campos-RJ(auto): 12,6°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Santa Cruz-Aero): 13,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Jacarepaguá-aero): 13,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Inháuma-casa do Raphael):13,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro - RJ ( Barra da Tijuca- Casa do Ronald): 13,1ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Maracanã- auto): 13,2ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Abolição-casa do Breno): 13,7°C 
Rio de Janeiro - RJ(Lagoa-auto) : 13,8ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Jacarepaguá (auto): 13,9ºC 
Niterói-RJ(auto):14,1°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(São Cristovão-Geo-Rio) : 14,3ºC 
Arraial do Cabo-RJ(auto):14,7°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Santos Dumont (Aero): 15,0ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Praça Mauá-INMET):15,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Forte de Copacabana -auto): 15,7ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Tijuca-casa do Loepa):15,7°C


----------



## Rafael Santos (4 Ago 2007 às 13:29)

Minimas no estado até o momento:
****RIO DE JANEIRO**** 

Itatiaia - RJ : -05,0ºC ( Estação Microondas de Furnas - Pl to Rebouças ) 
Itatiaia - RJ : -04,7°C (Gabriel Loureiro - Abrigo Rebouças) 
Nova Friburgo-RJ: -02,0°C(Campo do Coelho-Jornal A Voz da Serra) 
Nova Friburgo-RJ: 00,0°C(RJTV) 
Pico do Couto - RJ : 00,4ºC ( Auto ) 
Resende - RJ : 05,0ºC ( Inmet ) 
Teresópolis - RJ : 05,5ºC ( Auto ) 
Cordeiro - RJ : 05,8ºC ( inmet ) 
Valença-RJ(auto):05,9°C 
Cambuci-RJ(auto):07,2°C 
Duque de Caxias-RJ(Xerém-auto): 07,9ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Campo dos Afonsos-aero):08,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Guadalupe-casa do Fernando): 08,1°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Vargem Grande-casa do Roberto): 08,1°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Vila Militar (auto): 08,7°C 
Paraty-RJ(auto): 09,1°C 
Seropédica-RJ(auto): 09,1°C 
Itaperuna-RJ(Inmet): 09,3°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Alto da Boa Vista-INMET):09,5°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Guaratiba-Geo-Rio) : 09,7ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Guaratiba-auto): 09,8°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Santa Cruz-Aero): 10,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro - RJ (Jacarepaguá- Casa do Ronald): 10,1ºC 
Campos-RJ(auto): 10,5°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Jacarepaguá-aero): 11,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Galeão-aero): 11,0°C 
Macaé-RJ(auto):11,2°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Barra da Tijuca-casa do Ronald): 11,6°C 
Rio de Janeiro - RJ(Lagoa-auto) : 11,7°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(São Cristovão-Geo-Rio) : 11,9ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Engenho de Dentro-auto): 11,9°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Jacarepaguá (auto): 12,0ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Maracanã- auto): 12,0ºC 
Niterói-RJ(auto):12,4°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Inháuma-casa do Raphael):12,5°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Abolição-casa do Breno): 12,6°C 
Arraial do Cabo-RJ(auto):12,9°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Praça Mauá-INMET):13,0°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Grajaú-casa do Rafael):13,1°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Tijuca-casa do Loepa): 13,5°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Copacabana-auto): 13,6°C 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Santos Dumont (Aero): 14,0ºC 
Rio de Janeiro-RJ(Centro-auto): 14,1°C 
-----

Agora tenho 22.1C e 77% UR


----------



## abrantes (5 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

Até agora o ano de 2008 esta sendo mais quente que 2007,...
Olha ai os 4 primeiros dias de janeiro,..


----------



## abrantes (5 Jan 2008 às 21:34)

Neste exato momento esta entrando uma frente mas mesmo assim eu duvido que a média de amanha seja menor que 25ºC.


----------



## abrantes (10 Jan 2008 às 21:48)

Rio - Média das Médias
10 Dias de Janeiro
2005 a 2008


----------



## abrantes (12 Jan 2008 às 19:50)

Rio de Janeiro
Média das Médias em Janeiro
(Em 2008 considerando os dados de dia 1 ao dia 11)

Ja tivemos Janeiros mais quentes que este.

Se continuar assim este ano não será tão frio qto ano passado.


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 17:51)

Hoje a praia aqui esta lotada é capaz de dar a máxima do ano, no termometro aqui de casa ja deu a máxima do ano agora 34,8ºC.

No galeão 36,..


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 18:07)




----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 18:11)

hehe enqto eu colocava o gráfico acabava de dar a nova mx do ano no termometro aqui de casa,..35,1

Olha ai a tem média (em 2008 ate o dia 18)


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 18:58)

Agora parece que deve desabar uma chuva aqui hj ou amanha,..


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 19:26)

Muito trovão aqui, deve cair uma chuva forte a qqer momento.
34º,1C agora e muito trovão e ceu escuro hehehehe,..sinistro merrmão.


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 20:24)

Agora esta chovendo forte no Rio em botafogo varias ruas já estão alagadas na Rua Muniz Barreto uma arvore foi derrubada pelo vento.


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 22:20)

O temporal ja acabou e o resultado foram vários pontos de alagamento na cidade e muitas árvores derrubadas,..

Fotos do Globo

http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/fotogaleria/2008/4275/

Os piores transtornos foram em copacabana e botafogo

No largo das neves em Santa Tereza um poste caiu em cima da linha do bondinho.


----------



## abrantes (19 Jan 2008 às 22:38)

Hehe só eu falar que o temporal acabou que a chuva esta desabando bem forte aqui novamente,..

Mais fotos do Globo
http://oglobo.globo.com/participe/fotogaleria/2008/4274/


----------



## mvbueno (20 Jan 2008 às 01:27)

abrantes disse:


> Hehe só eu falar que o temporal acabou que a chuva esta desabando bem forte aqui novamente,..
> 
> Mais fotos do Globo
> http://oglobo.globo.com/participe/fotogaleria/2008/4274/



Não consigo abrir nenhum dos links


----------



## abrantes (5 Fev 2008 às 22:45)

Incrivel mas este ano foi o mais frio dentre os dados que eu tenho aqui olha isso,..


----------



## abrantes (5 Fev 2008 às 22:46)




----------



## nimboestrato (6 Fev 2008 às 01:22)

Boas noites:
-Daqui, também sigo o vosso Verão.Assim como segui o vosso último Inverno.
E o Inverno passado foi o que registou maior cobertura de gelo na Antártida desde que há monotorização.Esse é um facto que  está  "afogado" nas verdades inconvenientes.Daí o Inverno frio na Argentina, Uruguai e mesmo no sul do Brasil e mesmo neste Verão tem havido  episódios de temperaturas anomalmente baixas em todas essas regiões...tudo isto tenho visto  em 
 http://www.metsul.com/blog/ 

E já agora:-é verdade que no Ártico o processo é inverso, mas na costa Oeste da Gronelândia o pretérito Janeiro foi um dos mais frios desde que há registos.
ciclos e/ou contraciclos?


----------



## abrantes (9 Fev 2008 às 00:28)

Fevereiro


----------



## abrantes (16 Fev 2008 às 01:28)

Dando continuidade ao monitoramento da estação Santos Dumont.


----------



## Rafael Santos (21 Mar 2008 às 10:49)

Minha mínima foi de 22.8°C hj, no momento tenho 24.9°C - tempo limpo.


----------



## abrantes (17 Mai 2008 às 16:29)

Mais alguns dados interessantes,..

Rio de Janeiro - Centro






Comparação ate o dia 15 maio


----------



## abrantes (18 Mai 2008 às 22:06)

Este tópico esta muito parado vou começar a postar aqui tbm alem do outro forum Brasileiro para ver se o pessoal do Rio aparece por aqui,...

Previsão segundo o CPTEC:

"Áreas de alta pressão em superfície atuação nos próximos dias na faixa leste do Sudeste. *Como já comentando desde o dia anterior, as áreas de alta pressão em superfície entre o Atlântico e o continente, tendem a dificultar a propagação dos sistemas frontais em direção ao Brasil. Com isto os sistemas podem chegar no máximo até o RS e deslocar-se pelo oceano.* É o caso de uma frente fria entre quarta e quinta-feira que por enquanto os modelos indicam que devam apenas trazer condições para pancadas de chuva no sul do Estado gaúcho nestes dias."

Extraido da carta do cptec





Mais um sistema bonito no satelite olhem essa baixa no atlantico.






Agora uns modelos,..
este disponibilizado pelo inmet que eu não estou levando muita fé,..






e Regional Eta (5 Dias) (40 x 40 km) do cptec que esta me parecendo mais realista.


----------



## abrantes (19 Mai 2008 às 16:43)

Ola a todos,..
vejam o cptec ja sinaliza temperaturas acima de 30 esta semana

Terça - 20/05 
   Temp. Máxima: 31ºC     Sol Nascente: 06:21:11  
  Temp. Mínima: 17ºC    Sol Poente: 17:17:26 

Quarta - 21/05 
   Temp. Máxima: 32ºC     Sol Nascente: 06:21:38  
  Temp. Mínima: 17ºC    Sol Poente: 17:17:07 

Quinta - 22/05 
   Temp. Máxima: 32ºC     Sol Nascente: 06:22:05  
  Temp. Mínima: 17ºC    Sol Poente: 17:16:50


----------



## abrantes (20 Mai 2008 às 23:29)

Muita neblina aqui no Rio hoje de manhã.


----------



## abrantes (24 Mai 2008 às 00:36)

A previsão para os próximos dias indica redução da temperatura

Domingo 
Temp. Máxima: 34ºC Sol Nascente: 06:23:25 
Temp. Mínima: 17ºC Sol Poente: 17:16:05 

Segunda - 26/05 
Temp. Máxima: 29ºC Sol Nascente: 06:23:51 
Temp. Mínima: 16ºC Sol Poente: 17:15:52 

Terça - 27/05 
Temp. Máxima: 27ºC Sol Nascente: 06:24:18 
Temp. Mínima: 14ºC Sol Poente: 17:15:40


----------



## Giba Prado (24 Mai 2008 às 14:05)

A última rodada do modelo global indica um frio violento pra região Sul a partir do dia 29,com mínimas incrivelmente baixas neste dia,mas parece não indicar uma queda muito grande pro Sudeste.


----------



## abrantes (25 Mai 2008 às 02:04)

Giba Prado disse:


> A última rodada do modelo global indica um frio violento pra região Sul a partir do dia 29,com mínimas incrivelmente baixas neste dia,mas parece não indicar uma queda muito grande pro Sudeste.



Exatamente Giba estão falando em possibilidade de neve tbm,..


----------



## Giba Prado (25 Mai 2008 às 19:01)

A experiência me ensinou a ver essas previsões de frio muito extremo com certa incredulidade.Antigamente sempre que se falava em possibilidade de neve eu ficava todo entusiasmado,mas chegava na hora e vinha um friozinho bem mixuruca e eu me decepcionava.Agora sou como  São Tomé,tenho que ver pra crer(rsrsrsrs)


----------



## Giba Prado (25 Mai 2008 às 19:22)

Hoje aqui  em SC já estamos tendo a entrada de uma massa de ar frio não muito intensa,aqui na serra amanhã de manhã a mínima deve ser próxima a 0C com geada moderada,e no litoral em torno de 10C.

*Cada vez mais me convenço que o climatempo é um dos piores sites de previsão do tempo que pode existir,para hoje previa máxima de 23C aqui na minha cidade,quando na verdade a máxima não passou de 16.Pra amanhã prevê mínima de 8 e máxima de 25C(!!!),totalmente fora da realidade.


----------



## abrantes (28 Mai 2008 às 17:39)

Giba Prado disse:


> Hoje aqui  em SC já estamos tendo a entrada de uma massa de ar frio não muito intensa,aqui na serra amanhã de manhã a mínima deve ser próxima a 0C com geada moderada,e no litoral em torno de 10C.
> 
> *Cada vez mais me convenço que o climatempo é um dos piores sites de previsão do tempo que pode existir,para hoje previa máxima de 23C aqui na minha cidade,quando na verdade a máxima não passou de 16.Pra amanhã prevê mínima de 8 e máxima de 25C(!!!),totalmente fora da realidade.



Na minha opinião o melhor que existe noBrasil é o cptec.


----------



## Giba Prado (31 Mai 2008 às 22:43)

Essa onda de frio reamente me surpreendeu,hoje às 7:15 meu termômetro marcava -5C,deve ter sido uma das temp. mais baixas já registradas em maio por aqui.A geada foi fenomenal,durou até perto das 11:00 nos lugares onde não pegava sol.
Espero que outras ondas polares tão ou mais intensas que essa estejam a caminho,e que tragam a tão sonhada neve...


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2008 às 14:37)

Giba Prado disse:


> Essa onda de frio reamente me surpreendeu,hoje às 7:15 meu termômetro marcava -5C,deve ter sido uma das temp. mais baixas já registradas em maio por aqui.A geada foi fenomenal,durou até perto das 11:00 nos lugares onde não pegava sol.
> Espero que outras ondas polares tão ou mais intensas que essa estejam a caminho,e que tragam a tão sonhada neve...



Temperaturas muito baixas no Brasil


----------



## Giba Prado (1 Jun 2008 às 22:46)

MSantos disse:


> Temperaturas muito baixas no Brasil



Moro no Sul do Brasil,na Serra Catarinense,a altitude aqui é de 900mts,em termos de frio só perde para a região de São joaquim(áreas acima de 1200 mts)Sexta e sábado fez muio frio.Sexta-feira apesar do sol a máxima foi de apenas 8,8C,e no amanhecer de sábado chegou a -5.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2008 às 18:07)

Giba Prado disse:


> Moro no Sul do Brasil,na Serra Catarinense,a altitude aqui é de 900mts,em termos de frio só perde para a região de São joaquim(áreas acima de 1200 mts)Sexta e sábado fez muio frio.Sexta-feira apesar do sol a máxima foi de apenas 8,8C,e no amanhecer de sábado chegou a -5.



Neste momento vivo na cidade de Bragança no norte de Portugal, fica a 700m de altitude. E é uma das cidades mais frias do país, durante o Outono/Inverno ocorrem aqui temperaturas mais baixas do que -5ºC, mas mesmo aqui o valor de -5ºC já é um valor consideravelmente baixo.


----------



## Giba Prado (2 Jun 2008 às 19:54)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento vivo na cidade de Bragança no norte de Portugal, fica a 700m de altitude. E é uma das cidades mais frias do país, durante o Outono/Inverno ocorrem aqui temperaturas mais baixas do que -5ºC, mas mesmo aqui o valor de -5ºC já é um valor consideravelmente baixo.




Essa onda polar foi extremamente forte para o mês de maio,não me lembro de ter visto uma geada tão severa assim neste mês,pelo menos nos últimos 8 anos.
Levando em conta a nossa latitude( que aqui é de 27º)e a altitude relativamente modesta de 900m, até que nosso inverno é bem interessante.A nossa região está para o Brasil assim como o Pólo Sul está para o mundoComo o Brasil é um país predominantemente tropical e equatorial,o clima aqui das regiões serranas do Sul é muito especial,uma espécie de oásis de frio que chama muito a atenção do resto do país.Por isso no inverno a região está constantemente nos noticiários,cada vez que ocorre uma geada ou neve.Acho que nasci no lugar certo,pois abomino o calor,se tivesse que morar num lugar sem inverno me sentiria meio deprimido


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2008 às 22:45)

Giba Prado disse:


> Essa onda polar foi extremamente forte para o mês de maio,não me lembro de ter visto uma geada tão severa assim neste mês,pelo menos nos últimos 8 anos.
> Levando em conta a nossa latitude( que aqui é de 27º)e a altitude relativamente modesta de 900m, até que nosso inverno é bem interessante.A nossa região está para o Brasil assim como o Pólo Sul está para o mundoComo o Brasil é um país predominantemente tropical e equatorial,o clima aqui das regiões serranas do Sul é muito especial,uma espécie de oásis de frio que chama muito a atenção do resto do país.Por isso no inverno a região está constantemente nos noticiários,cada vez que ocorre uma geada ou neve.Acho que nasci no lugar certo,pois abomino o calor,se tivesse que morar num lugar sem inverno me sentiria meio deprimido



A latitude de Bragança é de 42ºN.Aqui as geadas são muito frequentes durante vários meses e caí neve em todos os Invernos. Em Portugal é no Norte que se registam os valores de temperatura mais baixos. No sul do país a neve é muito rara e as geadas ocorrem durante menos tempo e são menos intensas do que no Norte. 
O Brasil tem uma variedade de climas impressionante, mas  Portugal apesar de ter um territorio muito mais pequeno, tem  também diferenças significativas ao nivel de temperaturas e precipitações.


----------



## Giba Prado (3 Jun 2008 às 00:18)

MSantos disse:


> A latitude de Bragança é de 42ºN.Aqui as geadas são muito frequentes durante vários meses e caí neve em todos os Invernos. Em Portugal é no Norte que se registam os valores de temperatura mais baixos. No sul do país a neve é muito rara e as geadas ocorrem durante menos tempo e são menos intensas do que no Norte.
> O Brasil tem uma variedade de climas impressionante, mas  Portugal apesar de ter um territorio muito mais pequeno, tem  também diferenças significativas ao nivel de temperaturas e precipitações.



Se tivessemos uma latitude dessas(42º)teríamos um inverno gélido,pois ao contrario de Portugal que sofre a influência da corrente quente do golfo,o nosso clima não é muito afetado por correntes marítimas.
Aqui nas áreas acima de 1300m de altitude,neva todos os anos pelo menos por 3 ou 4 vezes,e ocorre uma média de 70 geadas.
Antes de eu ter um conhecimento mais profundo sobre o clima mundial,pensava que a neve era uma coisa banal em toda a Europa,porém depois descobri que  neva com muito mais freqüência aqui que em muitas partes desse continente,como é o caso de Lisboa e todo o sul de Portugal.Vi pela tv que em Lisboa houve queda de neve em 2006 e 2007,(uma quantidade tão pequena que nem chegou a acumular)depois de décadas sem cair um floco sequer.Nas serras do Sul do Brasil houve grandes nevadas em todas as décadas do século passado,as mais importantes foram em 1955,1957,1965,1975,1979 e 1984.Em 1965,a nevou por 3 dias quase initerruptamente(minha vó conta que as pessoas tinham que subir nos telhados para retirar o gelo),em 20/07/1957 a cidade de São Joaquim foi castigada(ou abençoada)por uma verdadeira nevasca,que em alguns pontos chegou ao acúmulo de quase 1 metro.Em julho de 1975 nevou em "Apiaí"que fica quase dento da área tropical no estado de São Paulo e em todas as áres acima de 400m dos estados do  Sul.
A última vez que nevou aqui na minha cidade foi em setembro de 2002,mas o acúmulo foi muito pequeno.Este ano estou com muita esperança,prometi que quando nevasse aqui de novo eu sairia correndo pelado na neve


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2008 às 12:34)

Ja não nevava em Lisboa á 50 anos. Nevou no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 foi um dia fantastico, apesar de ter sido pouca neve. Nunca pensei pensei ver nevar na cidade onde nasci e cresci. Agora estou mais tempo em Bragança, que é cidade mais fria de Portugal. Este ano só houve um nevão foi a 18 de Dezembro e acumulou 10cm na cidade. A maxima desse dia foi 2ºC.


----------



## Giba Prado (3 Jun 2008 às 13:36)

Não há cidades na Serra da Estrela?Me parece que lá há até uma estação de esqui,não é?


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2008 às 14:58)

Giba Prado disse:


> Não há cidades na Serra da Estrela?Me parece que lá há até uma estação de esqui,não é?



Na Serra da Estrela, a cidade mais alta situa-se a cerca de 1056m de altitude, a Guarda.
Mais alto do que isso, só algumas aldeias. Se não estou em erro, a aldeia mais alta de Portugal é o Sabugueiro, no entanto as Penhas da Saúde (não sei se é considerada aldeia ou não), é o lugar "habitado" mais alto de Portugal a cerca de 1500-1600m de altitude.
A estância de esqui está mesmo no alto da Serra, a 1993m de altitude.

Ainda assim, tenho a impressão, e corrijam-me se estou a dizer algum disparate, mas penso que a cidade/vila (não sei se é cidade ou vila, sei que é concelho..) portuguesa em que mais neva é Montalegre (situada no extremo norte de Portugal), não é?


Também não tinha ideia do sul brasileiro ser tão frio. Sabia que nevava, mas pensava que era exporadicamente e não várias vezes durante o ano. 

Ah, e sempre que falam da neve de 2006 em Lisboa fico sempre emocionado.
Foi uma das tardes mais felizes da minha vida.


----------



## Giba Prado (3 Jun 2008 às 18:35)

AnDré disse:


> Na Serra da Estrela, a cidade mais alta situa-se a cerca de 1056m de altitude, a Guarda.
> Mais alto do que isso, só algumas aldeias. Se não estou em erro, a aldeia mais alta de Portugal é o Sabugueiro, no entanto as Penhas da Saúde (não sei se é considerada aldeia ou não), é o lugar "habitado" mais alto de Portugal a cerca de 1500-1600m de altitude.
> A estância de esqui está mesmo no alto da Serra, a 1993m de altitude.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pelas informações.Portugal é um país pequeno(para os padrões brasileiros)porém extremamente bonito e interessante,o qual pretendo conhecer algum dia.
Aqui no Sul do Brasil já houve registro da primeira neve do ano,dia 30/05,foi numa cidade chamada São José dos Ausentes(que fica a 1200m de altitude) durou cerca de 20 minutos.A minha esperança é que o fenômeno "la niña",embora já enfraquecido ,contribua para uma nevada forte esse ano.


----------

